# Mexico City gear shops?



## kris09 (May 6, 2010)

Hello all!

I am moving to Mexico City in a month. I have been told to load up on biking gear because there is no where to buy such items in Mexico City. This seems odd to me given that there is a large mountain biking community in the area and that it's one of the biggest city's on earth! So what's the word, are there really NO places to purchase tires, tubes, hydration, gloves, parts, etc...??

Gracias!!


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

I'm in Monterrey but I'll give you my 2 cents...

if you are planning to buy/upgrade some parts in the near future, you better do it now...

of course there are shops...but I haven't heard of any shop where you can find the products/brands variety (not to mention the price) you can get in University Cyclery or the Bicycle Sport Shop or the internet! while you are on US soil...and if you think those shop aren't that good..well, guess about ours.

Be careful on the quantity of products your are bringing though...you can bring as personal goods your bike and bike gear but not a whole shop!


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

kris09 said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I am moving to Mexico City in a month. I have been told to load up on biking gear because there is no where to buy such items in Mexico City. This seems odd to me given that there is a large mountain biking community in the area and that it's one of the biggest city's on earth! So what's the word, are there really NO places to purchase tires, tubes, hydration, gloves, parts, etc...??
> 
> Gracias!!


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Do not believe that, in Mexico there are big cities with lots of mountain bikers with good shops, Mexico City, Puebla, Guadalajara, Leon, Aguascalientes, Toluca and several other cities.

You can get almost anything you want, we got any spare, there are good shops, maybe the price are a bit more expensive, but you can get almost everything.

When you need something in this forum you can find help.

Greetings.

the last biker


----------



## brunomu (Jul 5, 2009)

thats no true, in mexico city you can find almost anything that you need for mountain bike, maybe the bike shops don´t have all the large stocks of merchandise like united states or europe, but you can go shopping and buy all the clasics brands (specialized,giant,merida,trek,cannondel,shimano, avid,maxxis,fox,marzocchi,mavic,rock shox,sram,etc) the prices are higher than states but you can find good deals if you now where to look, and if you need some special part or brand that you can´t find you can always use internet and shop in line. 
hey martinsillo eres bastante malinchista.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

brunomu said:


> thats no true, in mexico city you can find almost anything that you need for mountain bike, maybe the bike shops don´t have all the large stocks of merchandise like united states or europe, but you can go shopping and buy all the clasics brands (specialized,giant,merida,trek,cannondel,shimano, avid,maxxis,fox,marzocchi,mavic,rock shox,sram,etc) the prices are higher than states but you can find good deals if you now where to look, and if you need some special part or brand that you can´t find you can always use internet and shop in line.
> hey martinsillo eres bastante malinchista.


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Brunomu , tienes razón :

Al rato van a estar preguntando si tenemos coches, autobuses , hoteles ,aviones ,tiendas de ropa , supermercados , starbucks etc etc , si de por sí malinforman a los que vienen a México , hace tiempo que dejamos el sombrero , los huaraches y el jorongo.

Saludos.

the last biker


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

brunomu said:


> hey martinsillo eres bastante malinchista.


:lol: tuve que googlear eso!

back on topic...well, is not true, but it is... 



brunomu said:


> ...maybe the bike shops don´t have all the large stocks of merchandise like united states or europe...the prices are higher than states but you can find good deals if you now where to look





the last biker said:


> ...You can get *almost* anything you want, we got any spare, there are good shops, maybe the *price are a bit more expensive*, but you can get almost everything.





brunomu said:


> and if you need some special part or brand that you can´t find you can always use internet and shop in line.


then you'll need to explain him how to deal with the aduana, chinese products, ups or fedex or usps, etc. etc. etc...

all I'm saying is that he will be avoiding some trouble *if he has an actual need in the near future*...I never said he won't find it here....other than my "you better do it now" my post wasn't that far/different from yours.


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

the last biker said:


> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Brunomu , tienes razón :
> 
> ...


No quise sonar malinchista amigos.
Mil disculpas a los miembros del foro y a todos los Mexicanos.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

martinsillo said:


> No quise sonar malinchista amigos.
> Mil disculpas a los miembros del foro y a todos los Mexicanos.


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Martinsillo , no hay necesidad de disculparse , yo tampoco lo dije por algo que tu hayas dicho , lo dije por esto <<< I have been told to load up on biking gear because there is no where to buy such items in Mexico City. >>>

Me saca de onda ese tipo de comentarios de personas que creen que aquí estamos super jodidos y atrasados , digo , sabemos como estamos , pero de ahí a que aquí no se puedan encontrar unas pinc...partes de bicis , caray , y eso que soy ciclista , pero que no se cuelguen de la rama , eso de que no se encuentren llantas y cámaras ............

Saludos.


----------



## brunomu (Jul 5, 2009)

exacto eso es lo que la gente que viene a mexico por trabajo a vivir cree, y a mi si me encabrona que piensen que estamos en la mierda, estamos jodidos pues si eso ya lo sabemos, pero como dice last biker unas llantas o una suspension, aqui hay todo.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

As others have said, you may not find the array of offer and deals that you may find in the US, but you can find almost anything you want.

This wasn't like that a few years ago, but now it's easy to find bike parts. As always, planning ahead works better. Don't wait until those brake pads are worn to get a pair.

Mexico City is a city with its issues and virtues like any other city. And much like any other city, there are places where you can go at your leisure and others where you shouldn't be if you don't have any good reason.

I may recommend you to use the subway (known as "Metro") as it's cheap, safe and pretty fast. It's not comfortable at rush hours, though.

What kind of riding are you interested on? If you like gravity, you'll love Ajusco. If you are more of the XC-AM side, you'll love Chiluca and other places around.

RitoPC, Tacubaya and others frequent Ajusco. Brunomu and others ride Chiluca and prepare yourself for some climbing as unless you come from Colorado or alike, you'll have to get used to climb well above mile high.

Enjoy!
Bienvenido.


----------



## saxmanpete (Apr 2, 2011)

*mexico city bikes*

anyone know where I can buy a cheap bike in Mexico City...?Something to ride only on streets...please email me:

[email protected]


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Benotto is the place to look for a cheap bike (there ase some 100 usd offers).... or any no-branded cycle shop where you gan go as low as 60 bucks for some used bikes.


----------



## JackStephen (Jun 29, 2010)

saxmanpete, go to San Pablo, near downtown, you'll find a bunch of bike stores.


----------



## saxmanpete (Apr 2, 2011)

*mexico city bikes*

thank you for your advice!We live on Rerforma by the Palm tree near where the Holiday Inn Express is located...


----------



## saxmanpete (Apr 2, 2011)

*benotto*

Benotto is a brand name for bikes?San Pablo is an area in MExico City?I don';t speak any Spanish either!!!


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Benotto is both a brand name an a bike shop. They sell pretty low end bikes, though the can withstand years of use as commuters. Commuters are nice (except from colours and painting) and cheap.

San Pablo is an area near downtown, but if you don`t speak spanish my guess it will be hard to get a bike there at a reasonable price..... I doubt people speak english at no-branded (ie moms and pops) bike shops, where the cheap deals are. you`ll need to be creative with your communication.


----------



## saxmanpete (Apr 2, 2011)

*mexico city bikes*

thanks...I found what I need...


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

saxmanpete said:


> thanks...I found what I need...


................................................................................................................................

Congrats !! , this forum is excellent :thumbsup:


----------



## saxmanpete (Apr 2, 2011)

*mexico city bikes*

I decided to by a Dahon fold up Speed Uno and take it on the plane...


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

saxmanpete said:


> I decided to by a Dahon fold up Speed Uno and take it on the plane...


...............................................................................................................................

Fun and friendly bike , but not cheap ,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## maxxxsta (Sep 13, 2010)

ritopc said:


> Benotto is both a brand name an a bike shop. They sell pretty low end bikes, though the can withstand years of use as commuters. Commuters are nice (except from colours and painting) and cheap.
> 
> San Pablo is an area near downtown, but if you don`t speak spanish my guess it will be hard to get a bike there at a reasonable price..... I doubt people speak english at no-branded (ie moms and pops) bike shops, where the cheap deals are. you`ll need to be creative with your communication.


benotto supposedly now have high end and low end GIANT and Merida bikes. havent been to san pablo in months to check it out but they do have it up on their website.


----------



## brunomu (Jul 5, 2009)

i was there the last week and they have some giant and merida bikes but only in two stores and not to many bikes i think they have only four.


----------



## rrl (Sep 21, 2008)

kris09 said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I am moving to Mexico City in a month. I have been told to load up on biking gear because there is no where to buy such items in Mexico City. This seems odd to me given that there is a large mountain biking community in the area and that it's one of the biggest city's on earth! So what's the word, are there really NO places to purchase tires, tubes, hydration, gloves, parts, etc...??
> 
> Gracias!!


pm me


----------



## brunomu (Jul 5, 2009)

hi, here in mexico city are a lot of bike shops and they sell everything from tubes to forks and rims and clothes and brands like specialized,trek,giant are the more popular, shure you are not in california where is a great bike shop in every corner, but whe have all the basic stuff and much more,and also the mechanics are good for the major things like servicing you bike if you need like your fork or shock check up we have fox and rock shox service, if you need a special part for your fork or shock or a very high end part for your bike you can mail order we are next to the states, so you just bring your mountain bike and your gear and thats it,i hope you have a nice time in mexico, oh and we have great trails to, good luck


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

brunomu said:


> hi, here in mexico city are a lot of bike shops and they sell everything from tubes to forks and rims and clothes and brands like specialized,trek,giant are the more popular, shure you are not in california where is a great bike shop in every corner, but whe have all the basic stuff and much more,and also the mechanics are good for the major things like servicing you bike if you need like your fork or shock check up we have fox and rock shox service, if you need a special part for your fork or shock or a very high end part for your bike you can mail order we are next to the states, so you just bring your mountain bike and your gear and thats it,i hope you have a nice time in mexico, oh and we have great trails to, good luck


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Good comments but OP has already more than a year old !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Saludotes.

the last biker


----------



## kamehameha (Oct 14, 2011)

maxxxsta said:


> benotto supposedly now have high end and low end GIANT and Merida bikes. havent been to san pablo in months to check it out but they do have it up on their website.


Hi guys,

sorry for bringing up old topic but hopefully some Mexico city experts can help me. I just moved to Mexico city for next few months (I lived in Los Angeles last few years but probably after Mexico I will go to South Americ a etc so I didn't bring bike here) and want to ride bike here. Well, in LA I was riding road bike and racing, although was riding mtb too and even raced in XC once. So, I';'m mainly interested in road biking in Mexico city but main questions will be about bike shops etc/

First of all, what San Pablo area you were talking about? Is it next to Iztapalapa metro station (I've heard that this is pretty bad neighborhood)? Or somewhere else? can anybody please give me more exact addresses where to look for bike shops and used road bikes? (well, maybe not road bikes, because I need big bike, like 62-63cm, but was riding as small as 58 cm, so I was hoping there will be some at least 58cm bike in Mexico, but I'm not sure after checking mercadolibre - biggest ones there were like 52cm - so maybe I will end up with some MTB). So, if you can tell me where to look for used bikes (and preferably with big frames) - I will appreciate it.

Or should I bring my simple aluminum bike here somehow? Shipping?


----------



## spinerguy (Jan 14, 2011)

The San Pablo area is around the Merced metro stop, major nearest intersection San Pablo and Anillo de Circunvalacion, fron there go west on SP or north on AdC but I doubt that you will find anything useful in your size. I no longer live in Mexico city but shops r still there 

I know it's ridiculous but some mexican bike fabricators don't make anything bigger than 54/56 cms which is ok for me bc I typically ride a 54 but taller dudes like yourself are better off bringing a ride from home. 

International shipping is a pain in the ass, packages tend to get damaged, delayed and even disappear. One time I sent some parts to myself from usa (to mex) to avoid carrying extra weight and these never arrived :madmax: best thing is to bring bike with you when flying, properly boxed, of course for some $70-80 additional dlls


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

*Do not exaggerate, please ....*



spinerguy said:


> International shipping is a pain in the ass, packages tend to get damaged, delayed and even disappear. One time I sent some parts to myself from usa (to mex) to avoid carrying extra weight and these never arrived :madmax: best thing is to bring bike with you when flying, properly boxed, of course for some $70-80 additional dlls


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hey, hey , charros charros , no es para tanto .......

It seems to me an exaggeration the matter of shipments, a lot of mtbikers in this forum purchasing and import many bikes, frames and components from USA to Mexico without any problems, simply use a good company as UPS, Fed Ex, DHL or USPS , all you need is pay the shipping and mexican import taxes as it should be...

"estamos jodidones , pero no es para tanto "

Saludos
the last biker


----------



## spinerguy (Jan 14, 2011)

the last biker said:


> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> all you need is pay the shipping and mexican import taxes as it should be...
> 
> ...


You make it sound like there's an option


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

spinerguy said:


> You make it sound like there's an option


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Not an option, it is the obligation to pay taxes if you are importing items from another country :thumbsup:

saludos
the last biker


----------



## kamehameha (Oct 14, 2011)

spinerguy said:


> The San Pablo area is around the Merced metro stop, major nearest intersection San Pablo and Anillo de Circunvalacion, fron there go west on SP or north on AdC but I doubt that you will find anything useful in your size. I no longer live in Mexico city but shops r still there
> 
> I know it's ridiculous but some mexican bike fabricators don't make anything bigger than 54/56 cms which is ok for me bc I typically ride a 54 but taller dudes like yourself are better off bringing a ride from home.
> 
> International shipping is a pain in the ass, packages tend to get damaged, delayed and even disappear. One time I sent some parts to myself from usa (to mex) to avoid carrying extra weight and these never arrived :madmax: best thing is to bring bike with you when flying, properly boxed, of course for some $70-80 additional dlls


thank you very much!


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

spinerguy said:


> International shipping is a pain in the ass, packages tend to get damaged, delayed and even disappear. One time I sent some parts to myself from usa (to mex) to avoid carrying extra weight and these never arrived :madmax:


Bad luck, bro; but it's not my experience.

Over the last three months I've had a wheelset and several packages from different couriers from FedEx to New Zealand Mail and everything has shown at my door as it should. It's a little shame to me to admit that it's been years since I bought any component at a LBS in Mexico.

The Mexican Mail is not what they used to be. Yes, they're slow. But they work.

I do agree that is best to bring a bike with you. But it's not like it's the only way. You can pick any USPS/Royal Mail/Deutsche Post/etc. service with Tracking number to be well assured.

As for custom duties, TLB correctly put it.

OTOH, USPS/Sepomex sometimes don't even charge any custom duties at all. We at this board still haven't figured it out how that works as sometimes they charge you, sometimes they don't. My wheelset didn't pay any duties, for example; but some others have had to paid on wheelsets.


----------

